# Giving away ribbon cables.



## Robet2 (7 mo ago)

I have two 13"×24pin×.5mm ribbon cables that can be used for a cd-dvd home theater system laser carriage. I posted awhile back that I needed one and ran across a deal at Walmart online. But the sent me 4 of them ..wanna keep 2 and if anyone here needs them I have stamps and will send one at a time to different people if you send me address or whatever.


----------

